# Ford 3000 hydralic issue



## Jaaske (Apr 8, 2016)

I have a Ford 3000 tractor. The 3 pt lift does not work. It doesn´t work at all. I have cleaned the whole system from old waterly oil. Added new oil. Removed the hydralic pump, it was clean and seems to be working fine. I removed the little screw on the pump and turned the engine. it pumps fine and the air is gone from the system. I removed the lift cover and lubricated all moving parts, nothing is broken or damaged. 
But still the 3 pt lift don´t lift - at all.
Does anyone have a good idea?
Many regards the frustrated Dane


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jaaske,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum. 

First thing you need to do is buy a service manual or an I&T shop manual. An I&T for your tractor will cost $30-$35. You can find manuals on the internet, Tractor Supply Stores, ebay usually has a good supply. 

I'm going to assume that your pump is working, but if you want to check it, install a 3000 psi pressure gauge in the test port. Pressure should be 2000+ psi. If you have an unload or relief valve stuck open in the hydraulic system, you may not see much pressure. Next, install a hose barb in the test port and run a 1/2" clear plastic tubing back to the hydraulic fill port on the rear center housing. Put a one gallon mark on a clean bucket and time how long it takes the pump to produce a gallon. Your pump produces 5 GPM, therefore it should pump one gallon in 12 seconds.

Your tractor has a round inspection cover on the left side of the center housing. Pull this cover and take a look to see where the system is leaking. I suspect that you have a unloader valve or a relief valve stuck open, but it could easily be something else.

If you pull the lift cover again, get a rebuild kit for the hydraulic system and install it:
1. Replace the hydraulic filter, and clean the suction screen (as best you can)
2. Pull the unload valve, clean it and replace o-ring
3. Pull the relief valve, clean it and replace o-ring.
4. Replace the rings on the lift piston.
5. Replace the cam follower pin, and inspect the cam for excessive wear. You can build it up with weld and regrind to original configuration is you feel it is necessary.
6. Follow the directions in your I&T manual to adjust the lift control mechanism.


----------



## Jaaske (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey sixbales
Thank you very much for your reply. I will try the different things things weekend. 

MAny regards Jaaske


----------



## Jaaske (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey Sixbales.
I cleaned the system again. Replaced the o-rings that was worn out. Dismantled the liftcover completely and cleaned the lift piston unit. I cleaned and lubricated the selector valve block on top of the lift cover. 
The lift still doesn´t raise. 
I noticed one thing though. The suction to the pump is fine, but there is a rather big oilflow from the return tube. So maybe the oil flows to the lift piston but returns to the oil sump immediately.
Could the unload valve behind the unload valve plug be stuck? (lift piston)

Note: the auxilary port on the selector valve doesn´t let out oil.


----------



## Jaaske (Apr 8, 2016)

from manual


----------

